# Natura Digital Apparel



## shirt-maker (Nov 20, 2006)

O.K. guys & gals, has anyone ever heard of Natura Digital Apparel System or had any experience with one? I searched the forums and did not see any discussions.

Googled and found this link: www.Naturaprint.com

Look forward to your input!

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Physical crosslink is possible, but "chemical" cross link????

No, sorry I don't have any useful input


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Sawgrass Technology is a pretty big player. I would guess their stuff is good. In fact, if this works on dark garments without any type of pretreatment, I would be interested in it. I will check with them next week at the ISS Show.

*edit* I read more info on the site. CMYK probably means no dark printing.

btw, I think I read somewhere that the main development guy on the Brother DTG left to go to Sawgrass Technology.

Eric


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Under "The Technology", "Technology Comparison", "Finished Garment" tab, it doesn't list that Natura can be transfered on dark garment.


----------



## JPD (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, you're correct.

Interesting concept, but the ink costs are really high.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

I think this is more heat transfer than DTG, since you're basically printing on a piece of transfer paper and heat press it onto a shirt.


----------



## shirt-maker (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks all, I guess I mis-categorized this post. Really a heat transfer process with a twist. I too will investigate at ISS. System does have some limitations, but some great attributes as well. I found a review on google dated 2002.. wonder why this process is not more popular?


----------



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

It does look interesting, but no good for me without a dark t-shirt option


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

JPD said:


> Sawgrass Technology is a pretty big player. I would guess their stuff is good. In fact, if this works on dark garments without any type of pretreatment, I would be interested in it. I will check with them next week at the ISS Show.
> 
> *edit* I read more info on the site. CMYK probably means no dark printing.
> 
> ...


did you have the opportunity to check them out? Can you give us your thoughts? Thanks! 
-regina


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Just tried the website several times and I get a search engine for it.
Anyone else?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

From what I know, the Natura project was dropped a while ago. Sawgrass now has the Direct Advantage dtg printer.


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

How about hemp fabrics as another alternative? I had researched that for my product as a possible fabric but it didn't have all the characteristics I needed. Maybe there's some hemp fabrics that would work? Just a thought.
-regina


----------



## Rongood (Apr 5, 2012)

I bought this system .."it worked great" ..said NO one ever..we are finally throwing the whole thing in the dumpster 11 years later. ( $6000.00 mistake ) I should have sued them


----------

